# what else should I feed my yellow labs and red zebras?



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

:help: I've had my fish for about a year now, I bought them as small as they come for about 5 dollars a piece... I've been feeding them brine shrimp (frozen) and every now and again cichlid pelets, what else can I feed my yellow labs and red zebras? I was thinking blood worms, but I hear they can mess up the digestive system and kill the fish.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I feed mine pellets, flakes, lettuce, zuchini and Im also trying my hand at growing my own algea for them.. LOL


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

lol growing your own algae? My rocks are covered in it if only i could harvest it for you... lol, I was reading something that said 'de-shelled peas' (sounds odd and tedious to do)...I think im going to try the lettuce soon


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol - yeah, my tank has only had malawi's in it for about 6 months or so so my rocks dont have algae on them yet.. so I have some rocks in a bucket outside getting all algae'd up.. LOL


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL you mite be on to something with the algae, it is supposed to be good for colour enhancing isn't it?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Im not really sure if it will have any color enhancing properties or not, but I do know that they prefer to "graze" on algae throughout the day and Im sure its certainly better for them than commercial fish foods.

Here is a really good article on feeding mbuna

Feeding Mbuna


----------



## springmom (Mar 17, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> Im not really sure if it will have any color enhancing properties or not, but I do know that they prefer to "graze" on algae throughout the day and Im sure its certainly better for them than commercial fish foods.
> 
> Here is a really good article on feeding mbuna
> 
> Feeding Mbuna


That is a great article. 

We have finally bought some Lake Malawi cichlids, and of course the silly twits love TetraMin flake food  I read this article earlier in the day, and on my way home this afternoon, stopped in to the LFS and found Hakari Cichlid staple and their algae disks. Idiot that I am, I didn't read the mini-pellet (staple) label carefully...the stuff FLOATS. What kind of nincompoop makes food for bottom feeders and creates it so that it FLOATS??? :shock: We also have something called "African Cichlid Attack!" pellet food, and it at least sinks. They LOVE it, but its fat content is 12%, which seems kind of high. If I understand correctly, these guys are supposed to be eating a whole lot less protein than that, and a whole lot more fiber and veggie matter.

I can't say I want to get to whipping up gourmet vegetarian meals for my fish  so I'm hoping to find some veggie flakes with spirulina. Meanwhile, maybe they'll get some romaine tomorrow  

Jan


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I use New Life Spectrum and a mix of Omega One Kelp and Color pelets, veggie flakes and freeze dried shrimp as a treat. Try not to give your Mbuna too much protien as you could end up with bloat. I would give protien only about once a week.


----------



## springmom (Mar 17, 2006)

*just goes to show...*

...look long enough, and you'll find what you need  

I stopped at the local PetsMart this afternoon, in order to buy a clip to hold the lettuce and veggies. Lo and behold, they had spirulina flakes! And a different type of algae wafer, which I also bought.

So these guys look to be set up with about four different staple foods (ignoring the stupid floating pellets) plus fresh goodies. They'll be happy, I expect.

Jan


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

lol i use to feed my fish the cichlid attack stuff to, or at least i tried, they wont eat it. I feed them flakes now and brine shrimp once and a while, but they go nuts for the flakes.. reminds me of a large mouth bass taking a top water bait off the surface.


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

I always feed mine a variety of foods including frozen greenfood, spirulina flakes(algae based food),prawns,****les and vegetarian food.
when I have traded a few in my lfs the manager asked if I was feeding them on steroids!!!!!!!

always:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

get a zuccini, slice it across, and hang a disc or two in there, it might take a time or two before they realize its food, but they will shred it. dont leave fresh vegies in there too long, it will break down completly and make your tank really messy. and id stay away from peas, unless you buy them shelled. you can but fresh peas in, but the fish will bite them, squeeze out the insides, and leave the shells all over your tank, its very very messy.


----------

